# Aus IT career market is weak



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

After looking at Seek for months, I feel Aus IT career market is weak. Not much job and salary is low, mostly less than 100k dollars. This figure is lower than other countries of similar living standard.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

The question is - how much local experience do you have and are you permanent resident of Australia. Answering these two questions may help you understand your own case but not necessarily confirm your findings.

I did hear though that IT contracts are a lot better in Europe though than in Australia.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

I just say a general observation. I could see opening of 150k dollars plus in USA, sg, china. But not much in aus.
By the way, I am aus pr, no local exp, though having 15 years


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

michaelsusu said:


> I just say a general observation. I could see opening of 150k dollars plus in USA, sg, china. But not much in aus.
> By the way, I am aus pr, no local exp, though having 15 years int exp


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope this employment thing would change soon for i plan to look for job in Australia this year


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> I am aus pr, no local exp, though having 15 years int exp


Here is the reason why you cannot find it - you lack local experience. International experience does not count for local employers due to numerous immigrants faking they resumes.

You may want to speak to some recruitment agencies what they would suggest. Hays, Manpower, Chandler Macleod etc.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Dexter said:


> Here is the reason why you cannot find it - you lack local experience. International experience does not count for local employers due to numerous immigrants faking they resumes.
> 
> You may want to speak to some recruitment agencies what they would suggest. Hays, Manpower, Chandler Macleod etc.


Thanks for advice. But I do not mean I can not find job in aus. I just feel aus pay is low. Are aus software engineers paid less than 100k annually in general?


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

For the reasons of lacking local experience, you will need to get through the situations where you have to provide job reference back at your home country but very funny and keep in mind that checking your reference can even up to 7-10 years back in your home country work experience. This is still quite normal for even a normal pay job far less than 100k. 
It is really up to the local highly 'esteemed' companies to decide you are what you said you are from case to case.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> Are aus software engineers paid less than 100k annually in general?


The ones with low local experience? Yes. The ones with extensive experience - definitely more than $100k.

I heard that in general European IT market has higher salaries although have not seen any official stats regarding it.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

It looks like local exp is a sound excuse to exploit new immigrants. I know it is a fact.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I noticed a while back that some of the mining companies are looking for IT specialists for remote access systems. It seems that fewer people are now willing to move some of the remote areas where the mines are located.


----------



## joeman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the priviledge to conduct interviews to recruit IT people into our company. 

There were 3 people in the interviewer panel. During the interviews, my CIO was able to field out two candidates who lied in their resumes and they were mainly from Indian companies.

I am the only Asian in the interviewer panel my Aussie colleagues looked at me (as if I represent Asia) that we have to be careful because all these fake resumes. I did felt for a few second shameful for Asia but I shake it off...heck I don't represent these people who fake it !


----------



## sandeepa11 (May 11, 2012)

Guys,

There's a question which is popping my brain every now and then. To this date I've realized that Australian employers do check for references from your previous employers and can even go as deep as your first employment. This is more valid for a recent immigrant (like me) searching for a job and the reference check reaching employment in home country.

I've 6 years of experience and during this tenure I've changed 4 companies and my current employment makes it my 5th company. Amongst these, there is an employment which lasted for 6 months only and I did chuck off when I applied for ACS. I did it deliberately since I was still having more than 5 years of experience and it would’ve sufficed my visa application and subsequently had my ACS cleared.

Now, I would wish to know from peer expats if I should include it in my resume or not. I removed it at the time of ACS with the thought that there are number of hops in my career and ACS may be demanded while employment in Australia.

Just to share, I've all the needed paperwork for this 6 month tenure - offer and relieving letter. I've been granted the Visa.


----------

